

How My VP, Sales Doubled Our Sales in 90 Days - jmngomes
http://saastr.com/2013/10/23/how-my-vp-sales-doubled-our-sales-in-90-days-no-it-wasnt-magic/

======
nickler
Great post. Managers are undervalued in startup culture, but so crucial in
certain instances, like sales.

I read a great study 10 years ago that talked about the ratio of
entrepreneurial minds to management minds in companies. The interesting point
was how tweaking the balance could influence growth, while another could
influence profit. This leads so any companies, motivated to increase share
prices, to tip the balance toward a managerial mindset to squeeze profit,
creating friction on growth.

~~~
jmngomes
Sales and biz dev are a tough nut to crack and a fundamental one for the large
majority of startups.

It'd be interesting if these topics garnered some discussion at HN, I bet we'd
all learn a lot from eachother on how to not let great products sink due to
zero sales...

